# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ո՞րն է աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը

## Cannibal

Որն է աշղարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը՞ :Smile:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

ըըը, թեմայի վերնագիրը տեսել ե՞ս:
Ինձ թվումա ամենասարսափելի չկա, կա միայն շատ սարսափելի: Ամեն մարդու համար տարբեր  սարսափ ֆիլմեր, տարբեր ազդեցություններ են ունենում:
Ինձ համար դեռ չկա շաատ սրսափելի ֆիլմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որն է աշղարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը՞


Քո անվանը համապատասխան թեմա ես բացել :LOL: 
Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ամենասարսափելի չկա, ուղղակի կան ֆիլմեր, որ նայելուց կարող ա ձեռդ թուլանա, արյունդ սառի.....
*Пила 1,2,3* Էս կինոն դաժան ա :Viannen 09:

----------


## BOBO

Very Scary Movie 4 :LOL:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

Հայլուրը, որտև սերժը գլխավոր դերումա:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ամենասարսփելի ֆիլմը հարաբերական է: Նայած մարդ, նայած մարդու նյարդերի ամրությանը: Իմ կարծիքով, չկա նենց ֆիլմ, որից ես տենց փիս կվախենամ: Հիմիկվա "սարսափ" ֆիլմերը ավելի շատ ինչ-որ զզվելի, տհաճ կադրեր են պարունակում: Բացի այդ, դրանք շատ կանխատեսելի են ու իրար նման, այդ պատճառով այդքան էլ սարսափելի չեն:

----------


## Cannibal

պիլան վախենալու չի.
ես երկու օրը նայում եմ հօստել մեկ,երկու,ու խալմօվ եստ գլազա մեկ,երկու,տեխասկայա ռեզնյա բենզապիլօյ մեկ ու երկու ու եսքանից վոչ մեկ չկարացավ հասնի շոու ուռոդով ֆիլմին.
ուզում եմ իսկական սարսափ նայեմ :Sad:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Armenoid

մեր եվրոտեսիլի կլիպը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Cannibal

> Հայլուրը, որտև սերժը գլխավոր դերումա:





> մեր եվրոտեսիլի կլիպը


ես երկուսը իսկականից որ սարսափ են.բայց ելի կան :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

չգիտեմ ամենասարսափելին որնա, սարսափելիախառըտռիլեռոտ կինոների մեջ Մալչանյե Եգնյատը Էնտոնի խոփկինսի կատարմամբ Գանիբալ Լեկտորով ետի վերջնա, ամենաթույն կինոներիցա որ տեսել եմ, դրանից ենյան տրիլլեր չկա
թե չե հոստել մոստել դրանք էշությունա, ետի ավելի շատ զզվելիա քան սարսափելի

----------


## Cannibal

> չգիտեմ ամենասարսափելին որնա, սարսափելիախառըտռիլեռոտ կինոների մեջ Մալչանյե Եգնյատը Էնտոնի խոփկինսի կատարմամբ Գանիբալ Լեկտորով ետի վերջնա, ամենաթույն կինոներիցա որ տեսել եմ, դրանից ենյան տրիլլեր չկա
> թե չե հոստել մոստել դրանք էշությունա, ետի ավելի շատ զզվելիա քան սարսափելի



Մալչանյե Եգնյատը  վաբշե վախենալու չի.բայց հոյակապ ֆիլմ ա.դրա երեք մասերն ել տեսել եմ.ամենալավը վերջինն ա.դրանից ել ածականս եմ վերցրել

----------


## Աբելյան

> Քո անվանը համապատասխան թեմա ես բացել
> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ամենասարսափելի չկա, ուղղակի կան ֆիլմեր, որ նայելուց կարող ա ձեռդ թուլանա, արյունդ սառի.....
> *Пила 1,2,3* Էս կինոն դաժան ա


4-րդը խորհուրդ կտամ նայես  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
դե, եթե նկատի ունենանք բռնության ու արյան տեսարանները, "Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Beginning"-ը իմ տեսածների մեջ ամենասարսափելին ա
իսկ եթե սցենարին նայենք, մի հատ կինո կար, որ մի հատ ջին ցանկություններ էր կատարում, ու միշտ նենց էր կատարում, որ ցանկացողի վերջը վատ էր ըլնում
երևի էտի

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ինձ *Հոստել 1-ը /Hostel 1/* դզեց: 
Իրոք որ վախենալու ֆիլմ էր:  ::}:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց 2-րդ սերիան լավը չէր:

----------


## Cannibal

> դե, եթե նկատի ունենանք բռնության ու արյան տեսարանները, "Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Beginning"-ը իմ տեսածների մեջ ամենասարսափելին ա
> իսկ եթե սցենարին նայենք, մի հատ կինո կար, որ մի հատ ջին ցանկություններ էր կատարում, ու միշտ նենց էր կատարում, որ ցանկացողի վերջը վատ էր ըլնում
> երևի էտի


սրա չորս մասերն ել տեսել եմ.անկապ բաներ էին.
պիլա չորորդն ել եմ տեսել.ետի ավելի շատ խելքի կինօ ա.բայց լավն ա.լավ են նկարել.
բենզապիլան ել երեգ եմ նայել.անկապ բան ա.ընտանիքը մարդակեր ա :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

ուրեմն վաբշե տենց կինո չկա  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Էն ''խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել'' թեմայում լավ սարսափներ կան գրած, դրանք նայեք:
Թեմայի վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում, կարողա սխալ ասի:

----------


## WArmanW

Բուգիմեն, էս ֆիլմը՝ իմ տեսածներից, ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմնա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սարսափ ֆիլմերում չկա ոչ մի սարսախելի բան, իրականում: Ինձ չի կարող սարսափեցնել ինչ-որ հիվանդ երևակայության հորինած ոչ պակաս հիվանդ, ախմախ մոլագար, որ "Դրուժբա" մակնիշի սղոցով մարդկանց գլուխներն է կտրում, ասենք: Կամ ձախ ոտքը:

Սարսափելի ֆիլմ եք ուզու՞մ: "Հին օրերի երգը" նայեք: Ու կսոսկաք` ևս մեկ անգամ տեսնելով, գրեթե մաշկի վրա զգալով, թե ինչ արհավիրք է պատերազմը:

----------


## Cannibal

Galate ա ջան ես ենպիսի ֆիլմ եմ տեսել վոր համոզված եմ ըստեղ  շատ քչերն են տեսել կամ ել վաբշե չեն տեսել.ետ ֆիլմի ընդհամենը առաջին 20 վայրկյաններն եմ նայել եւ անջատել.անտանելի էր.իսկ վեռնագիրը չեմ ասի.պետք չի որ նայող լինի.
իսկ եթե իսկական սարսափ եք ուզում նայեք ուրեմն նայեք եսի "Շոու Ուռոդով".մենակ սրա երգից արդեն սարսուռ ա անցնում.կադրներն ել շատ տհաճ են.վօօբշեմ նայեք ու կհամոզվեք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օրինակ շատ սարսափելի է Փիթեր Գրինուեյի "Խոհարարը, գողը, նրա կինն ու սիրեկանը" ֆիլմը...

Այնպիսի տեսարաններ կան, որ նույնիսկ ամենաուժեղ նյարդեր ունեցող մարդը կվատանա  :Shok:

----------


## helium

Ես փոքրուց սարսափ ֆիլմերի սիրահար էի։ Ու ասեմ, որ ֆիլմի սարսափելիության աստիճանը մեծապես կախված է նրանից, թե երբ ես այն նայում։ Ես նախընտրում էի միայնակ,գիշերը, լույսերը հանգցրած…Ետ դեպքում միայն իրոք կարողանում էի վախենալ  :Smile:  Բացի այդ, տարիքի հետ էլ փոփոխվեցին վախենալու ֆիմլերի ցանկը…Օրինակ շատ փոքր տարիքում ամենասարսափելին ʼՏեռմինատորʼ ֆիլմն էր (ֆիլմի դիտումից հետո լույսերը հանգցրած փորձում էի հասնել մահճակալիս ու ամեն պահ ինձ թվում էր, թե ուր որ է անկողնու տակից Տեռմինատորի ձեռքը ոտքս կբռնի ու կտանի :LOL: ), հաջորդը մի ֆիլմ էր, որտեղ գլխավոր սարսափը տիկնիկ էր…անտանելի էի վախենում։ Հետո եկան ʼՕտարներըʼ…Որոշակի տարիքից հետո ինձ արդեն սկսեցին վախենալու թվալ արդեն հոգիների հետ կապված ֆիլմեր, մասնավորապես ʼՍպիտակ աղմուկʼ և ʼПророчество человека-мотылькаʼ (կներեք չկարողացա թարգմանել мотылек բառը)։ Երկար ժամանակ է, ինչ մի կարգին վախենալու ֆիլմ չեմ դիտել… :Sad:  

Պ.Ս. Մարդակերների և ահազարհուր մարդասպանների ֆիլմերը վախենալու չեն ինձ համար, ուղղակի զզվելի են։

----------


## Աբելյան

> Galate ա ջան ես ենպիսի ֆիլմ եմ տեսել վոր համոզված եմ ըստեղ  շատ քչերն են տեսել կամ ել վաբշե չեն տեսել.ետ ֆիլմի ընդհամենը առաջին 20 վայրկյաններն եմ նայել եւ անջատել.անտանելի էր.իսկ վեռնագիրը չեմ ասի.պետք չի որ նայող լինի.


գրազ գա՞նք "կտանեմ"

ժողովուրդ, ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի կարա սարսափելի ըլնի, որովհետև կինոն կինո ա
այ ուրիշ բան՝ ինչ-որ վավերագրական լինո ըլնի, իրական կադրերով, օրինակ, նեմեցները հրեաներին ոնց են տանջում, այ էտ վախտ նոր սարսափելի կլնի

----------


## Ra$Ta

Halloween , մի հարյուր հատ սերյա կա , բայց շաաաաատ լավնեն , կակռաս երեգ վերջին սերյան նայեցի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cannibal

> գրազ գա՞նք "կտանեմ"
> 
> ժողովուրդ, ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի կարա սարսափելի ըլնի, որովհետև կինոն կինո ա
> այ ուրիշ բան՝ ինչ-որ վավերագրական լինո ըլնի, իրական կադրերով, օրինակ, նեմեցները հրեաներին ոնց են տանջում, այ էտ վախտ նոր սարսափելի կլնի


Հայկո.բանը նրանում ա որ ետի հենց իսկական կադրներ են.ես պռոստո չուզեցի ասեմ որ իրական կադրերով ֆիլմ ա.ինքնասպանություն,մոռգ,օրգաններ.անտանելի կադրեր ու լիքը ելի բաներ.դրա համար վեռնագիրը չասեցի որ նայող չլինի. :Bad: 




> իսկ եթե իսկական սարսափ եք ուզում նայեք ուրեմն նայեք եսի "Շոու Ուռոդով".մենակ սրա երգից արդեն սարսուռ ա անցնում.կադրներն ել շատ տհաճ են.վօօբշեմ նայեք ու կհամոզվեք


ով ա եսի տեսել՞՞՞

----------


## Երկնային

_ո՞նց եք էդ սարսափները նայում… 
ես տաս րոպե նայում եմ, հետո մի շաբաթ չեմ քնում…_

----------


## Dayana

> _ո՞նց եք էդ սարսափները նայում… 
> ես տաս րոպե նայում եմ, հետո մի շաբաթ չեմ քնում…_


էլ մի սկաժի  :Sad:  
կներեք, բայց էդ ուժասները հիմարություններ են, էդ հիմարություններից  հետո երազներս խառնվում են իրար  :Sad:  

մենակ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, էն "Օտ զակատա, դօ վադխոդա "  :LOL:  էս ապուշությունից ոնց էի վախում  :LOL:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> _ո՞նց եք էդ սարսափները նայում… 
> ես տաս րոպե նայում եմ, հետո մի շաբաթ չեմ քնում…_


Նայելը որնա երեգ նենցեի խորացել մեկել ժամին նայեմ տեսնեմ գիշերվա 3-նա ու մի այլ կարգի վախենալու կինո , դզումա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_չեմ հիշում` որ կինոն էի նայում… գիշերվա հազարին, տանն էլ մենակ էի… կինոն պրծավ, մի կես ժամա վախենում էի տեղիցս շարժվեի… մեխվել էի…_

----------


## Cannibal

> էլ մի սկաժի  
> կներեք, բայց էդ ուժասները հիմարություններ են, էդ հիմարություններից  հետո երազներս խառնվում են իրար  
> 
> մենակ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, էն "Օտ զակատա, դօ վադխոդա "  էս ապուշությունից ոնց էի վախում


Օտ զակատա, դօ վադխոդան էշություն ա.անկապ վանպիրներ են.ու անկապ սյուժե ա.մենակ են սիրուն վամպիրուհիներն են դզում :LOL:  ես վոնցվոր երեք մասերն ել եսել եմ. :Think: 




> Նայելը որնա երեգ նենցեի խորացել մեկել ժամին նայեմ տեսնեմ գիշերվա 3-նա ու մի այլ կարգի վախենալու կինո , դզումա


որն էր՞՞՞՞

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> H.a.y.k.o.-ի խոսքերից  
> գրազ գա՞նք "կտանեմ"
> 
> ժողովուրդ, ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի կարա սարսափելի ըլնի, որովհետև կինոն կինո ա
> այ ուրիշ բան՝ ինչ-որ վավերագրական լինո ըլնի, իրական կադրերով, օրինակ, նեմեցները հրեաներին ոնց են տանջում, այ էտ վախտ նոր սարսափելի կլնի


Հայկո.բանը նրանում ա որ ետի հենց իսկական կադրներ են.ես պռոստո չուզեցի ասեմ որ իրական կադրերով ֆիլմ ա.ինքնասպանություն,մոռգ, օրgաններ .անտանելի կադրեր ու լիքը ելի բաներ.դրա համար վեռնագիրը չասեցի որ նայող չլինի.




> Մեջբերում:իսկ եթե իսկական սարսափ եք ուզում նայեք ուրեմն նայեք եսի "Շոու Ուռոդով".մենակ սրա երգից արդեն սարսուռ ա անցնում.կադրներն ել շատ տհաճ են.վօօբշեմ նայեք ու կհամոզվեք


ով ա եսի տեսել՞՞՞

----------


## AnDev

Իսկ ես թրիլլերների մեծ սիրահար եմ Ջոննի Դեպպի թազա կինոն տեսել եք Սուինի Տոդը, եթե լավ թրիլլերներ քթնեք ձեն հանեք :Aggressive:  :Scare:  :Sos:  :Diablo:

----------


## VisTolog

> _չեմ հիշում` որ կինոն էի նայում… գիշերվա հազարին, տանն էլ մենակ էի… կինոն պրծավ, մի կես ժամա վախենում էի տեղիցս շարժվեի… մեխվել էի…_


Լուրջա~ :LOL: 

Ամենակայֆարիկը, երբ ուժաստիկը գիշերն ես նայում: Ընենց հաճելի վախի զգացողությունա առաջանում: :LOL: 

*Մի' վախեցիր*

----------


## Ambrosine

> _ո՞նց եք էդ սարսափները նայում… 
> ես տաս րոպե նայում եմ, հետո մի շաբաթ չեմ քնում…_


Ուղղակի ֆիլմի ժանր ա, պետք չի վախենալ: Այ, երբ որ սկսես նայել, կհասկանաս ինչ հաճելի ժանր ա /արյուն, դիակ, երակ, գլուխ.... :LOL: /

----------


## Cannibal

> Ուղղակի ֆիլմի ժանր ա, պետք չի վախենալ:


բա որ իսկական կադրներով ֆիլմ տենաս՞՞ :LOL:  այ ետի իսկականից վախենալու ա :Bad: 

տեսել ես՞՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> բա որ իսկական կադրներով ֆիլմ տենաս՞՞ այ ետի իսկականից վախենալու ա
> 
> տեսել ես՞՞


Փորձել եմ մի անգամ սրտի օպերացիա նայել.... :Bad:  Մի քիչ նայեցի, զզվելս եկավ, հետո որ պատկերացրի, որ էդ կարար իմ սիրտը լիներ, ձեռքերս թուլացան :LOL:  
տենց ֆիլմեր ձեռքս չեն ընկել

----------


## nnaarreek

Կներեք քաղակականության համար, բայց աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին ֆիլմն ա!!

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներեք քաղակականության համար, բայց աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին ֆիլմն ա!!


Դե հա, որ նկարները մենակ նայում եմ, արդեն վատանում եմ :Angry2:

----------


## nnaarreek

Հիշում եք վախտին ինչ-որ "Պոլտերգեյստ" կինո կար: Տոլի կինո եր, տոլի սերիալ:

Երեխա վախտ ամեն օր նայում էի, ամեն օր վախից չեի կարում շարժվեի, ամեն օր ասում էի էլ չեմ նայելու ու մեկա էլի նայում էի!! :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիշում եք վախտին ինչ-որ "Պոլտերգեյստ" կինո կար: Տոլի կինո եր, տոլի սերիալ:
> 
> Երեխա վախտ ամեն օր նայում էի, ամեն օր վախից չեի կարում շարժվեի, ամեն օր ասում էի էլ չեմ նայելու ու մեկա էլի նայում էի!!


Չեմ հիշում :Sad: 
Ես էլ վամպիրների մասին սերիալ էի նայում: Անունը չեմ հիշում: Հերոսուհու անունը ոնց-որ Դաֆի էր :Xeloq:

----------


## Dragon

> Հիշում եք վախտին ինչ-որ "Պոլտերգեյստ" կինո կար: Տոլի կինո եր, տոլի սերիալ:
> 
> Երեխա վախտ ամեն օր նայում էի, ամեն օր վախից չեի կարում շարժվեի, ամեն օր ասում էի էլ չեմ նայելու ու մեկա էլի նայում էի!!


Հա, հա, ես էլ էի քո օրի, բայց ոչ թե վախի մասով, որ ամեն նայելուց հետո նեռվայնանում, նադայել էի լինում,  բայց էլի նայում էի: 

հ.գ.Սարսափներից չեն վախենում, սարսափում են :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Փորձել եմ մի անգամ սրտի օպերացիա նայել.... Մի քիչ նայեցի, զզվելս եկավ, հետո որ պատկերացրի, որ էդ կարար իմ սիրտը լիներ, ձեռքերս թուլացան 
> տենց ֆիլմեր ձեռքս չեն ընկել


Իսկ ես իրանում եմ տեսել, չզզվեցի, չվախեցա, շատ հետաքրքիր էր. էդ պաին մտածում էի՝ ինչ ա մարդու կյանքը ու ինչպես ա ամեն ինչ կախված էդ «մսագնդից»:

----------


## Cannibal

> Իսկ ես իրանում եմ տեսել, չզզվեցի, չվախեցա, շատ հետաքրքիր էր. էդ պաին մտածում էի՝ ինչ ա մարդու կյանքը ու ինչպես ա ամեն ինչ կախված էդ «մսագնդից»:


դու բժիշկ ես՞՞ :Shok:

----------


## Dragon

> դու բժիշկ ես՞՞


Չէ իրավաբան :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ իրավաբան


Ու երևի քրեական :Xeloq:

----------


## VisTolog

Փախուստ Բանտից-ը

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> կներեք, բայց էդ ուժասները հիմարություններ են, էդ հիմարություններից  հետո երազներս խառնվում են իրար


Իսկ ես վախկոտ լինելով հանդերձ նենց լավ եմ քնում ուժաստիկներից հետո՜   :Tongue: 




> մենակ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում, էն "Օտ զակատա, դօ վադխոդա "  էս ապուշությունից ոնց էի վախում



ԻԻիիի՜ ամենա պուպուշնա  :Tongue:  , Տառանտինոյի գլուխգործոցներից , զոմբիները իմ համար սարսափ չեն ներկայացնում :  :Tongue: 


Ես ավելի շատ միստիկ կինոներից եմ  տպավորվում ու լցվում վախով , քան թե  2  պոզանի հրեշներից , վամպիռներից կամ զոմբիներից ,  խաղալիք են էլի՝պուպուշ բոբոներ  :LOL:  : Պիլայատիպ կինոներն էլ  սարսափ չեն առաջացնում , բացի զզվանքից , ոչինչ  :Bad: 




> Փիթեր Գրինուեյի "Խոհարարը, գողը, նրա կինն ու սիրեկանը" ֆիլմը...


 Այ սա իրոք որակով սարսափա  :Hands Up: 
Հիմա էլ եմ սարսափ նայում  "Шепт" - ը , մի քիչ վախենեալույա  :Scare:

----------


## Sirop

> Օրինակ շատ սարսափելի է Փիթեր Գրինուեյի "Խոհարարը, գողը, նրա կինն ու սիրեկանը" ֆիլմը...
> 
> Այնպիսի տեսարաններ կան, որ նույնիսկ ամենաուժեղ նյարդեր ունեցող մարդը կվատանա


չգիտեի որ Փիթեր Գրինուեյի նման դասականը էտ ժանրում ֆիլմ ունի 
կարամ ավելացնեմ ժանրի դասականներից 
Ստենլի Կուբրիկի Shining մեկել 
Ռոման Պոլանսկու Rosemary`s Baby

----------


## nnaarreek

> Հա, հա, ես էլ էի քո օրի, բայց ոչ թե վախի մասով, որ ամեն նայելուց հետո նեռվայնանում, նադայել էի լինում,  բայց էլի նայում էի: 
> 
> հ.գ.Սարսափներից չեն վախենում, սարսափում են


Ինչ կարևոր ա վախում ես թե սարսափում.... մարդը մարդ լինի :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չգիտեի որ Փիթեր Գրինուեյի նման դասականը էտ ժանրում ֆիլմ ունի 
> կարամ ավելացնեմ ժանրի դասականներից 
> Ստենլի Կուբրիկի Shining մեկել 
> Ռոման Պոլանսկու Rosemary`s Baby


"Խոհարարը, գողը, նրա կինն ու սիրեկանը" ֆիլմը իրականում սարսափ ժանրին չի պատկանում, այլ ավելի շուտ սև կոմեդիա է: Բայց շատ գրաֆիկական տեսարաններ կան ֆիլմում, օրինակ մարդու միս են ուտում....

Կուբրիկի Shining ֆիլմը իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից մեկն է: Ամեն անգամ ֆիլմը նայելիս մարմնովս դող է անցնում..... Թերևս բոլոր սարսափ ֆիլմերից ամենասարսափելին հենց Shining-ն է...

Ու ընդհանրապես իմ կարծիքով ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմերը ոչ թե բուն սարսափ ժանրին պատկանող ֆիլմերն են, այլ հոգեբանական թրիլլերները: Սարսափ ֆիլմերը իմ մոտ մաքսիմում զզվանք կարող են առաջացնել, իսկ ավելի հաճախ ծիծաղ, իսկ հոգեբանական թրիլլերները թափանցում են իմ ներաշխարհի մեջ....

----------


## Sirop

> "Խոհարարը, գողը, նրա կինն ու սիրեկանը" ֆիլմը իրականում սարսափ ժանրին չի պատկանում, այլ ավելի շուտ սև կոմեդիա է: Բայց շատ գրաֆիկական տեսարաններ կան ֆիլմում, օրինակ մարդու միս են ուտում....
> 
> Կուբրիկի Shining ֆիլմը իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից մեկն է: Ամեն անգամ ֆիլմը նայելիս մարմնովս դող է անցնում..... Թերևս բոլոր սարսափ ֆիլմերից ամենասարսափելին հենց Shining-ն է...
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես իմ կարծիքով ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմերը ոչ թե բուն սարսափ ժանրին պատկանող ֆիլմերն են, այլ հոգեբանական թրիլլերները: Սարսափ ֆիլմերը իմ մոտ մաքսիմում զզվանք կարող են առաջացնել, իսկ ավելի հաճախ ծիծաղ, իսկ հոգեբանական թրիլլերները թափանցում են իմ ներաշխարհի մեջ....


նկարահանման ծամանակ տղաի դերակատարին ընդհանրապես չեն էլ ասել որ սարսափ ֆիլմում է նկարվում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> նկարահանման ծամանակ տղաի դերակատարին ընդհանրապես չեն էլ ասել որ սարսափ ֆիլմում է նկարվում


Գիտեմ, բայց երեխայի դերասանը շատ բնական է խաղում: Ընդ որում The Shining-ը նկարահանելիս Կուբրիկը Գինեսի ռեկորդ է սահմանել: Մի հատ տեսարան կա Շելլի Դյուվալի մասնակցությամբ, որը նկարահանվել է 127 դուբլից հետո....

----------


## Ռեդ

Ինձ թվումա Halloween - ը

----------


## VisTolog

vardaram նկատի ունես էն կինոն, որ երեխեն սաղին սպանումա՞

----------


## VisTolog

Տանը Միայնակ /աձին դոմա/  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում: Բայց գլխավոր դերում խաղում է Նիկոլ Կիդմանը: Երկու երեխաների մայր է, իսկ ամուսինը գտնվում է ռազմաճակատում: Ահավոր կինո ա: Չեմ սիրում: Մինչեւ հիմա, որ հիշում եմ, մարմնովս սարսուռ ա անցնում: Ահավոր ա, երբ երեխեքի գերեզմաններ են ցույց տալիս, բանից պարզվում ա, որ սաղ մեռած են եւ այլն... :Bad:  :Angry2: 
Թե չէ Կրյուգեր-մրյուգեր, մարդակեր, զզվելի էակներ դրանք հեչ:

----------


## VisTolog

Կարողա տեսել եմ. չգիտեմ ով էր խաղում, շուտ եմ տեսել, ու մեկ էլ քո ասած երեխեքի պահը չեմ հիշում:

Երևի ուղղակի նմանա եղել,  իմ տեսածնելա շատ տխուր վերջաբանով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում: Բայց գլխավոր դերում խաղում է Նիկոլ Կիդմանը: Երկու երեխաների մայր է, իսկ ամուսինը գտնվում է ռազմաճակատում: Ահավոր կինո ա: Չեմ սիրում: Մինչեւ հիմա, որ հիշում եմ, մարմնովս սարսուռ ա անցնում: Ահավոր ա, երբ երեխեքի գերեզմաններ են ցույց տալիս, բանից պարզվում ա, որ սաղ մեռած են եւ այլն...
> Թե չէ Կրյուգեր-մրյուգեր, մարդակեր, զզվելի էակներ դրանք հեչ:


<<Այլք>> /դռուգիե/

----------


## Մարկիզ

> <<Այլք>> /դռուգիե/


Շնորհակալ եմ: Զզվելի ա, չէ՞: :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Զզվելի ա, չէ՞:


չէ :LOL:  շատ եմ սիրում :LOL:  հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ ա, առաջին անգամ որ նայում էի, մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ տենց վերջ ա լինելու :Smile:  երևի 3-4 անգամ նայած կլինեմ

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
դե ստանդարտ ֆիլմ չի, դրանով էլ հետաքրքիր ա :Think: 
հեսա իմ մասին ինչ կարծիք կկազմեք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> չէ շատ եմ սիրում հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ ա, առաջին անգամ որ նայում էի, մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ տենց վերջ ա լինելու երևի 3-4 անգամ նայած կլինեմ


 :Shok: Ես մի անգամ նայեցի սիրտս ճաքեց, դու ասում ես 4 անգամ տեսել ես: Էլ երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարող նայել... :Bad: Դրա ինչն ես սիրում? :Cool:

----------


## Արշակ

> Վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում: Բայց գլխավոր դերում խաղում է Նիկոլ Կիդմանը: Երկու երեխաների մայր է, իսկ ամուսինը գտնվում է ռազմաճակատում: Ահավոր կինո ա: Չեմ սիրում: Մինչեւ հիմա, որ հիշում եմ, մարմնովս սարսուռ ա անցնում: Ահավոր ա, երբ երեխեքի գերեզմաններ են ցույց տալիս, բանից պարզվում ա, որ սաղ մեռած են եւ այլն...
> Թե չէ Կրյուգեր-մրյուգեր, մարդակեր, զզվելի էակներ դրանք հեչ:


Հետաքրքիր, բայց մռայլ ֆիլմ է։ Վերջը հատկապես անդուր էր։ Սարսափելի էր, բայց չէի ասի ամենասարսափելի։

----------


## Ռեդ

> vardaram նկատի ունես էն կինոն, որ երեխեն սաղին սպանումա՞


Չե, ուրիշ կինոների հետ մի շփոթի
Հ.Գ.  vardaram  ?   :Huh:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չե, ուրիշ կինոների հետ մի շփոթի
> Հ.Գ.  vardaram  ?


Նայի թե երբ եմ գրել:

----------


## Ռեդ

> <<Այլք>> /դռուգիե/


Փոքր վախտ տեսել եմ էդ կինոն, բայց շատ թեթեև, հանգիստ   :Hahax:

----------


## Լեո

> <<Այլք>> /դռուգիե/



*«Ուրիշները»...* 
Էս ֆիլմից ես էլ եմ սարսափել: 3 կամ 4 անգամ դիտել եմ, բայց որ հիմա նորից դիտեմ, մեկ ա նորից սարսափով եմ դիտելու :Scare:  :Diablo:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես մի անգամ նայեցի սիրտս ճաքեց, դու ասում ես 4 անգամ տեսել ես: Էլ երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կարող նայել...Դրա ինչն ես սիրում?


չգիտեմ` ինչն եմ սիրում, բայց ես ընդհանրապես սարսափ ֆիլմեր եմ սիրում /պլյուս թրիլլեր, պատմական, դետեկտիվ../ :Wink: 
որ ցույց տան, էլի կնայեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> չգիտեմ` ինչն եմ սիրում, բայց ես ընդհանրապես սարսափ ֆիլմեր եմ սիրում /պլյուս թրիլլեր, պատմական, դետեկտիվ../
> որ ցույց տան, էլի կնայեմ


Ես էլ եմ նույն ժանրերը սիրում` *հանած դետեկտիվը*: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա դետեկտիվ գրքեր կարդալ (օրինակ` Ագաթա Քրիստի), քան ֆիլմեր դիտել: Գրքերը հազար անգամ ավելի հետաքրքիր են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ եմ նույն ժանրերը սիրում` *հանած դետեկտիվը*: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա դետեկտիվ գրքեր կարդալ (օրինակ` Ագաթա Քրիստի), քան ֆիլմեր դիտել: Գրքերը հազար անգամ ավելի հետաքրքիր են:


դե գրքերն էլ են հետաքրքիր, բայց ֆիլմերն էլ վատը չեն. դե թեկուզ նույն Ագաթա Քրիստիի ֆիլմը /ֆիլմերը/: Ստեղծում են համապատասխան կերպարներ, միջավայր` աշխարհից կտրված, բայց հենց աշխարհի մեջ.. մի խոսքով հետաքրքիր ա :Wink:

----------


## impression

սարսափելի ասելով նկատի ունեք վախենալու՞
տենց չգիտեմ
բայց ասենք հոգեբանորեն շատ սարսափելի ա ինձ համար "թռիչք կկվի բնի վրայով"-ը

----------


## Մարկիզ

> չգիտեմ` ինչն եմ սիրում, բայց ես ընդհանրապես սարսափ ֆիլմեր եմ սիրում /պլյուս թրիլլեր, պատմական, դետեկտիվ../
> որ ցույց տան, էլի կնայեմ


Էդ քո նշած ֆիլմերը` հատկապես պատմական, ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում:
Շատ հանգիստ առանց սարսափի կնայեմ :Smile:  վամպիրների, զզվելիների, զոմբիների կամ մարդկանց տարբեր հատվածները կտրտելու, ուտելու մասին :Blush: : Բայց լինում են ֆիլմեր, որտեղ սցենարը մի տեսակ այլ կերպ է ազդում մարդկանց վրա,  հոգեբանական մեծ ճնշում ես զգում: Այն կարգի, որ մի քանի օր նույնիսկ ուշքի չես գալիս: 
Իմ նշած ֆիլմը հենց էդ զարհուրելիների թվին է պատկանում :Bad: :

----------


## Ambrosine

վաաայ :Shok:  թեմայի 66-րդ գրառումը ես եմ արել? չէ, ես լրիվ սարսափազդու եմ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Էդ քո նշած ֆիլմերը` հատկապես պատմական, ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում:
> Շատ հանգիստ առանց սարսափի կնայեմ վամպիրների, զզվելիների, զոմբիների կամ մարդկանց տարբեր հատվածները կտրտելու, ուտելու մասին: Բայց լինում են ֆիլմեր, որտեղ սցենարը մի տեսակ այլ կերպ է ազդում մարդկանց վրա,  հոգեբանական մեծ ճնշում ես զգում: Այն կարգի, որ մի քանի օր նույնիսկ ուշքի չես գալիս: 
> Իմ նշած ֆիլմը հենց էդ զարհուրելիների թվին է պատկանում:


երևի նրա համար է զարհուրելի, որ մայրը իր երեխաներին էր սպանել, այնուհետև ինքն իրեն :Think:  բայց դե կյանք ա, նման բաներ շատ հաճախ են պատահում: Կամ էլ երևի վախ ա առաջացրել, թե միգուցե մեր տանն էլ կան ինչ-որ այդպիսի <<բնակիչներ>> :Think: 
լրիվ սարսափեցրի? :LOL:

----------


## Cannibal

յոթ օր մինչ մահը
ահագին վախենալու կինո յա/ շատ շուտ եմ տեսել
հատկապես են պահն ա ազդեցնող որ երեխեն մեղու ա կուլ տալիս ու հերը դանակ ա վերցնում որ կոկորդը ծակի բայց չի կարում ու երեխեն մեռնում ա.

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի հատ շատ ահավոր ֆիլմ կա ,կոչվում է "Тьма" կամ նման մի բան:
Լավ չեմ հիշում արդեն այդ ֆիլմը, բայց նրա մասին է, որ հենց լույսը անջատում են մթությունը «ուտում » ա մեկին: 
Ու էտ տան մեջ, որտեղ էտ մարդիկ ապրում են ինչ-որ սատանայական տեղ կա, որտեղ պետք է ինչ-որ ռիտուալ կատարվի որ չարը վերծնվի,  պատահականորեն այնպես է ստացվում, որ ամուսնը խեղդվելուց է լինում, կինը դանակով վիզը ծակում է, որ ձողիկ անցկացնի, պարզվում է հենց այն տեղում են կանգնած լինում և այն ռիտուալն են անում, չարը արթնանաում է....
ու կինոն լավ չի ավարտվում: Վերջում փրկվածները մեքենայով մտնում են թունել, իրանց էլ ա մթությունը տանում :Shok:

----------


## Shauri

Երեխե՜ք...
Կինոյի մասին որ գրում եք, վերջը մի գրեք... ախր մարդ կա՝ դեռ չի տեսել  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

<Штам Андромеда> չգիտեմ Հայերեն ոնց կթարգմանվի: Բայց ռեալ սարսափելի ֆիլմ ա, էկոլոգիա ա քարոզում: Խորուրդ եմ տալիս նայել: «Գառների լռությունը» ֆիլմում, օրինակ Հանիբալը մարդ ա ուտում, բայց դա իմ մոտ սարսափ չի առաջացնում, իսկ <Штам Андромеда> - ում ոչ մի կտրած գլուխ, կամ լղոզված ուղեղ չկա, այնուամենայնիվ շատ լուրջ ու վախենալու ֆիլմ ա ստացվել:

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եմ բավական շատ սարսափ ֆիլմեր տեսել։ Արյան տեսարանները, կտրտված մարմինները, մանյակներն ու հրեշավոր մուտանտներն իհարկե վախեցնող են, բայց ինձ վրա ավելի շատ ազդում են ինչ–որ միստիկ, «հոգեբանական» սարսափները։ Եվ այդ կարգի ֆիլմերից իմ տեսած ամենասարսափելին "The Ring" ֆիլմն է, ռուսերեն թարգմանել են  "Звонок"։ Այնպես էր ազդել հոգեկանիս վրա, որ թեև մի քանի տարի առաջ եմ տեսել, սարսռեցնող տպավորությունը մինչ հիմա զգում եմ։ Այդ ֆիլմը կարծեմ ստեղծվել է մի ճապոնացի գրողի գրքի հիման վրա։ Ու մի երկու տարի առաջ պատահաբար նույն ֆիլմի ճապոնական տարբերակն էլ տեսա. նույնքան սարսափելի էր, որքան հոլիվուդյանը... Հասկացա, որ այստեղ հարցը ոչ այնքան ռեժիսորական կամ դերասանական աշխատանքն է, այլ հենց պատմությունը։ Ինչ–որ խորը, անվերծանելի սարսափ կա այդ պատմության մեջ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Կինո նայելիս առաջին անգամ ահավոր վախեցել եմ (լե-ղա-ճաք) «Exorcist»-ի ժամանակ: Էն էլ՝ երկու անգամ: Մեկ՝ երբ դիվահար աղջկա գլուխը 360 աստիճան պտտվում է, մեկ էլ՝ երբ էդ աղջիկը աստիճաններից թարս՝ սարդի նման իջնում է: Ֆիլմը նայում էի մութ նկուղում...  :Sad: : Երկրորդից հետո լեղապատառ թռա դուրս:

----------


## Adam

Ոչ մի տենց ֆիլմերից չեմ վախեցել, բայց մի ֆիլմ կա, որը առաջին անգամ նայեցի, ակամա վախ մտավ մեջս ու ահավոր լարված սարսափ մթնոլորտ. Շվարցենեգերի «Աշխարհի վերջը»:

----------


## Cannibal

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:Եթե նեռվերից լավ չեք ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի տակի գրածս չկարդաք

ժողովուրդ ինձ ստիպում եք որ ըստեղ գրեմ թե որնա աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը:Լավ գրեմ բայց ասեմ որ ես պատասխանատվություն չեմ կրու են ամեն ինչի համար ինչ կլինի ձեզ ետի նայելուց հետո կամ ժամանակ:Պատասխանատվությունը ձեր վրայա:
"Лики смерти 1,2,3,4" կամ նույն "Faces of Death 1,2,3,4"
Ֆիլմում բոլոր կադրերը իրական են:
Մեջը անտանելի կադրներ կան`
սպանություն,ինքնասպանություն,մարդակերություն,սատանայական բաներ,բռնաբարություն,դիահերձարանում մարդու մարմին բացել,կենդանիների սպանություն(ասեմ որ երևի ամենադաժանը ըստ ինձ հենց ես ա) ու ելի լիքը բաներ:Կազմված ա չորս մասից:Վոոբշեմ եթե ռիսկ կանեք նայեք բայց ավելի լավ կլինի մի հատ շատ լավ մտածել արդյոք ետի ձեզ պետք ա:
Ֆիլմում կան նաև ուսուցանող կադրեր ել:Օրինակ ինչ կարա լինի ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու դեպքում(օրինակ մի հատ աղջիկ մնաց մոտոռանավակի տակ ու հետո որ հանին մի քանի վարկյան հետո մահացավ կամ մի հատ էշ ոտերից բարակ թել էր կապել ու թռավ շենքի կրիշից և այլն)
պ.ս, ինադու եմ ըսենց բաները գրում որ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ նայեն ետի:

Խնդրու եմ ինձ չդնել ցինիկի տեղ:Պռոստո ես կինոյով ես շատ բան եմ սովորել:Ուրիշի մահը մեր համար դառնում ա դաս որ մենք ել չկրկնենք իրանց սխալները:

Իմ ածականը հիմք չվերցնեք կասկածելու թե մարդակեր եմ:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Cannibal

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:Եթե նեռվերից լավ չեք ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի տակի գրածս չկարդաք

ժողովուրդ ինձ ստիպում եք որ ըստեղ գրեմ թե որնա աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը: Լավ գրեմ բայց ասեմ որ ես պատասխանատվություն չեմ կրու են ամեն ինչի համար ինչ կլինի ձեզ ետի նայելուց հետո կամ ժամանակ:Պատասխանատվությունը ձեր վրայա:
"Лики смерти 1,2,3,4" կամ նույն "Faces of Death 1,2,3,4"
Ֆիլմում բոլոր կադրերը իրական են:
Մեջը անտանելի կադրներ կան`
սպանություն, ինքնասպանություն, մարդակերություն, սատանայական բաներ ,բռնաբարություն, դիահե րձարանում մարդու մարմին բացել, կենդանիների սպանություն(ասեմ որ երևի ամենադաժանը ըստ ինձ հենց ես ա) ու ելի լիքը բաներ: Կազմված ա չորս մասից: Վոոբշեմ եթե ռիսկ կանեք նայեք բայց ավելի լավ կլինի մի հատ շատ լավ մտածել արդյոք ետի ձեզ պետք ա:
Ֆիլմում կան նաև ուսուցանող կադրեր ել: Օրինակ ինչ կարա լինի ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու դեպքում(օրինակ մի հատ աղջիկ մնաց մոտոռանավակի տակ ու հետո որ հանին մի քանի վարկյան հետո մահացավ կամ մի հատ էշ ոտերից բարակ թել էր կապել ու թռավ շենքի կրիշից և այլն)
պ.ս, ինադու եմ ըսենց բաները գրում որ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ նայեն ետի:

Խնդրու եմ ինձ չդնել ցինիկի տեղ:Պռոստո ես կինոյով ես շատ բան եմ սովորել:Ուրիշի մահը մեր համար դառնում ա դաս որ մենք ել չկրկնենք իրանց սխալները:

Իմ ածականը հիմք չվերցնեք կասկածելու թե մարդակեր եմ:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> "Лики смерти 1,2,3,4" կամ նույն "Faces of Death 1,2,3,4"


Ինչ-որ պռակատնոցում կան էս սերիաները?

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: Եթե նեռվերից լավ չեք ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլինի տակի գրածս չկարդաք
> 
> ժողովուրդ ինձ ստիպում եք որ ըստեղ գրեմ թե որնա աշխարհի ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը: Լավ գրեմ բայց ասեմ որ ես պատասխանատվություն չեմ կրու են ամեն ինչի համար ինչ կլինի ձեզ ետի նայելուց հետո կամ ժամանակ: Պատասխանատվությունը ձեր վրայա:
> "Лики смерти 1, 2, 3, 4" կամ նույն "Faces of Death 1, 2, 3, 4"
> Ֆիլմում բոլոր կադրերը իրական են:
> Մեջը անտանելի կադրներ կան`
> սպանություն, ինքնասպանություն, մարդակերություն, սատանայական բաներ, բռնաբարություն, դիահերձարանում մարդու մարմին բացել, կենդանիների սպանություն (ասեմ որ երևի ամենադաժանը ըստ ինձ հենց ես ա) ու ելի լիքը բաներ: Կազմված ա չորս մասից: Վոոբշեմ եթե ռիսկ կանեք նայեք բայց ավելի լավ կլինի մի հատ շատ լավ մտածել արդյոք ետի ձեզ պետք ա:
> Ֆիլմում կան նաև ուսուցանող կադրեր ել: Օրինակ ինչ կարա լինի ալկոհոլ օգտագործելու դեպքում (օրինակ մի հատ աղջիկ մնաց մոտոռանավակի տակ ու հետո որ հանին մի քանի վարկյան հետո մահացավ կամ մի հատ էշ ոտերից բարակ թել էր կապել ու թռավ շենքի կրիշից և այլն)
> պ.ս, ինադու եմ ըսենց բաները գրում որ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ նայեն ետի:
> ...


որտեղ ա գրած, որ սա ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմն ա? Ինչ-որ ռեյտինգից ես ասում, թե սեփական ըմբռնումով? :Think:

----------


## Brigada

սարսափելի ֆիլմ հասկացողության իմ կարծիքով չկա,սարսափելին ուշ գիշերով նայելն ա,որ ամեն րոպե ադրենալինդ բարձրանում ա

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինչ-որ պռակատնոցում կան էս սերիաները?


համարյա սաղ տեղերը  :Hands Up: 
առաջինը ռուսերեն ա մյուս երեքը անգլերեն
հինգն ու վեցը դեռ չեմ կարում գտնեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Cannibal

> որտեղ ա գրած, որ սա ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմն ա? Ինչ-որ ռեյտինգից ես ասում, թե սեփական ըմբռնումով?


եթե իրական կադրերը համեմատենք գրաֆիկայի հետ ուրեմն միանշանակ ես ա աեմնասարսափելի ֆիլմը.ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ամենազզվելին նույնպես
եսի մենակ իմ կարծիքն ա.

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ եմ բավական շատ սարսափ ֆիլմեր տեսել։ Արյան տեսարանները, կտրտված մարմինները, մանյակներն ու հրեշավոր մուտանտներն իհարկե վախեցնող են, բայց ինձ վրա ավելի շատ ազդում են ինչ–որ միստիկ, «հոգեբանական» սարսափները։ Եվ այդ կարգի ֆիլմերից իմ տեսած ամենասարսափելին "The Ring" ֆիլմն է, ռուսերեն թարգմանել են  "Звонок"։ Այնպես էր ազդել հոգեկանիս վրա, որ թեև մի քանի տարի առաջ եմ տեսել, սարսռեցնող տպավորությունը մինչ հիմա զգում եմ։ Այդ ֆիլմը կարծեմ ստեղծվել է մի ճապոնացի գրողի գրքի հիման վրա։ Ու մի երկու տարի առաջ պատահաբար նույն ֆիլմի ճապոնական տարբերակն էլ տեսա. նույնքան սարսափելի էր, որքան հոլիվուդյանը... Հասկացա, որ այստեղ հարցը ոչ այնքան ռեժիսորական կամ դերասանական աշխատանքն է, այլ հենց պատմությունը։ Ինչ–որ խորը, անվերծանելի սարսափ կա այդ պատմության մեջ...


Հա~, լավ կինոյա  :Hands Up: 
Իմ վրա էդքան չի ազդել, բայց լավն էր. Ժամանակին հա գովազդում էին. 

Առաջին ուժս կինոն որ տեսլ եմ, էտ Պռոկլյատիե 1-ն էր. էնվախտ փոքր էի, դրա համար շատ էի վախեցել.  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
Ի դեպ, շուտով սղոց 5-նա հելնում.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Օրինակ ես զզվելի կադրերով ֆիլմը՝որտեղ ամեն երկրորդ կադրում մեկի գլուխն ա թռնում, մյուսի աղիքներն  են թափվում, սարսափելի չեմ համարում, սարսափ չեմ զգում, զգում եմ միայն զզվանք  :Bad: 

Փոքր ժամանակ  ահավոր  աստիճանի տպավորվում էի Նեռի վերաբերյալ նկարահանված ֆիլմերից, ահավոր վախեր էին առաջանում մոտս  :Sad: 
Վերջերս դիտված *The Dark Floors*  ֆիլմը ահավոր սարսափ առաջացրեց մոտս, ամենավախենալու պահերին  մեկ էլ  նենց բասեր էին դդմփում, սիրտս ճաքեր էր տալիս  :Scare:   :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Օրինակ ես զզվելի կադրերով ֆիլմը՝որտեղ ամեն երկրորդ կադրում մեկի գլուխն ա թռնում, մյուսի աղիքներն  են թափվում, սարսափելի չեմ համարում, սարսափ չեմ զգում, զգում եմ միայն զզվանք 
> 
> Փոքր ժամանակ  ահավոր  աստիճանի տպավորվում էի Նեռի վերաբերյալ նկարահանված ֆիլմերից, ահավոր վախեր էին առաջանում մոտս 
> Վերջերս դիտված *The Dark Floors*  ֆիլմը ահավոր սարսափ առաջացրեց մոտս, ամենավախենալու պահերին  մեկ էլ  նենց բասեր էին դդմփում, սիրտս ճաքեր էր տալիս


 :LOL: 
Դու գնա, ու վարձով բեր Омен 1.2.3-ը
4-ը չգիտեմ կա թե չէ  :Jpit: 
Դրանցից մեկն եմ տեսել միայն, բայց էլի վախենալու են, հո զոռով չի. :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երևի արդեն մի քսան անգամ տեսած կլինեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ իմ վրա սարսափելի ազդեցություն է թողնում Դարեն Արանոֆսկու Requiem for a Dream կինոն.... Կինոյի մեջ չկան ոչ մեռածենրի հոգիներ, ոչ արյուն, ոչ դաժանություն, այլ մարդկային հոգեբանություն ու կախվածություն թմրանյութերից, դեղերից և այլնից.... Իսկ սաունդթրեքը պարզապես գլուխգործոց է.... Ամիսը մեկ պարտադիր դիտում եմ, կարծես իմ մոտ էլ է կախվածություն առաջացել այս ֆիլմից...

սարսափելի ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել....

----------


## styop_b

Scary Movie :Hands Up:

----------


## Adam

Cannibal, քո ասածը կարծում եմ տեսել եմ, բայց դա ոչ թե ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմա սարքած, այլ դոկումենտալ տարբեր կադրեր են... մարդկանց գլխատումներից, էլեկտրական աթոռներից, իրական դժբախտ պատահարներից և այլն...
տակն էլ մ իհատ ահավոր երգա գնում.. մենակ էտ երգը մի քանի օր սթռեսի մեջա պահում:

----------


## Cannibal

> Cannibal, քո ասածը կարծում եմ տեսել եմ, բայց դա ոչ թե ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմա սարքած, այլ դոկումենտալ տարբեր կադրեր են... մարդկանց գլխատումներից, էլեկտրական աթոռներից, իրական դժբախտ պատահարներից և այլն...
> տակն էլ մ իհատ ահավոր երգա գնում.. մենակ էտ երգը մի քանի օր սթռեսի մեջա պահում:


հա իրական կադրեր են.վերևում գրել եմ.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Scary Movie


Հա Պամելա Անդերսոնը ու Մայք Ջեքսոնը շատ վախենալու են էտ կինոյում  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե իրական կադրերը համեմատենք գրաֆիկայի հետ ուրեմն միանշանակ ես ա աեմնասարսափելի ֆիլմը.ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ամենազզվելին նույնպես
> եսի մենակ իմ կարծիքն ա.


մարդակեր եղբայր, այսինքն նույնն ա, ոնց-որ ես քեզ ասեմ նայի չեչեն գրոհայինների նկարահանած տեսաժապավենները, թե ինչպես են տանջում իրենց պատանդներին /4 հոգով մի հոգու ջարդում են, նվաստացնում են, գլուխը կտրում ու հրճվում.../

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեջը անտանելի կադրներ կան`
> սպանություն, ինքնասպանություն, մարդակերություն, սատանայական բաներ ,բռնաբարություն, դիահե րձարանում մարդու մարմին բացել


բա շուտ ասեիր  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Cannibal

> մարդակեր եղբայր, այսինքն նույնն ա, ոնց-որ ես քեզ ասեմ նայի չեչեն գրոհայինների նկարահանած տեսաժապավենները, թե ինչպես են տանջում իրենց պատանդներին /4 հոգով մի հոգու ջարդում են, նվաստացնում են, գլուխը կտրում ու հրճվում.../


նայել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ձեր գրածներից որոշեցի ՇՈՈՒ ՈՒՌՈԴՈՎ նայեմ եսել եմ ուժսների սիրահար :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նայել եմ


ես էլ եմ նայել, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ :Tongue:  բայց դե դիակ հերձելը հլը ոչինչ, բա մարդուն կենդանի թաղելը...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երևի արդեն մի քսան անգամ տեսած կլինեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ իմ վրա սարսափելի ազդեցություն է թողնում Դարեն Արանոֆսկու Requiem for a Dream կինոն.... Կինոյի մեջ չկան ոչ մեռածենրի հոգիներ, ոչ արյուն, ոչ դաժանություն, այլ մարդկային հոգեբանություն ու կախվածություն թմրանյութերից, դեղերից և այլնից.... Իսկ սաունդթրեքը պարզապես գլուխգործոց է.... Ամիսը մեկ պարտադիր դիտում եմ, կարծես իմ մոտ էլ է կախվածություն առաջացել այս ֆիլմից...
> 
> սարսափելի ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել....



Ուշացար... Արդեն վաղու՜ց նայել եմ :Shok: : Ահավոր ծանր կինո է: Բայց և՝ գլուխգործոց: Ահավոր ա հետևելը, թե ինչպես ա, օրինակ, հերոսուհին սկզբում թղթե ինքնաթիռներ բաց թողնում կտուրից, իսկ վերջում... Վերջում... Մի խոսքով: Տղայի ձեռքը, ու մանավանդ՝ թե ինչպես է էդ ձեռքով սրսկվում, տեսնելուց հետո քիչ էր մնում վատանայի  :Bad: : Սաունդտրեկը շեդեվր ա: Ես ջութակ չեմ սիրում, բայց էդ կինոյի երգի խաթր սկսել եմ սիրել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երևի արդեն մի քսան անգամ տեսած կլինեմ, բայց ամեն անգամ իմ վրա սարսափելի ազդեցություն է թողնում Դարեն Արանոֆսկու Requiem for a Dream կինոն.... Կինոյի մեջ չկան ոչ մեռածենրի հոգիներ, ոչ արյուն, ոչ դաժանություն, այլ մարդկային հոգեբանություն ու կախվածություն թմրանյութերից, դեղերից և այլնից.... Իսկ սաունդթրեքը պարզապես գլուխգործոց է.... Ամիսը մեկ պարտադիր դիտում եմ, կարծես իմ մոտ էլ է կախվածություն առաջացել այս ֆիլմից...
> 
> սարսափելի ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել....


ՈՒշացար, ես էլ եմ նայել  :Jpit: 
Դե արդեն ասեցիր թե ինչ կինոյա, մեկ էլ ես չասեմ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ուշացար... Արդեն վաղու՜ց նայել եմ: Ահավոր ծանր կինո է: Բայց և՝ գլուխգործոց: Ահավոր ա հետևելը, թե ինչպես ա, օրինակ, հերոսուհին սկզբում թղթե ինքնաթիռներ բաց թողնում կտուրից, իսկ վերջում... Վերջում... Մի խոսքով: Տղայի ձեռքը, ու մանավանդ՝ թե ինչպես է էդ ձեռքով սրսկվում, տեսնելուց հետո քիչ էր մնում վատանայի : Սաունդտրեկը շեդեվր ա: Ես ջութակ չեմ սիրում, բայց էդ կինոյի երգի խաթր սկսել եմ սիրել:


Իսկ ինձ բոլոր հերոսների անձնական ողբերգությունները այնքան սարսափելի չթվացին, ինչքան Սառա Գոլդֆարբինը.... Էլեն Բըրստինի դերասանական խաղը *սահմռկեցուցիչ* է, ամեն անգամ երբ էն պահն է գալիս, երբ Սառա Գոլդֆարբը որդուն պատմում է, թե ինչքան միայնակ է ինքը աշխարհում, աչքերս անկախ ինձանից արցունքակալվում են....  :Cray:  Մեկ էլ ֆիլմի վերջը, երբ բոլոր հերոսները սաղմի դիրքով են պառկում......  :Sad: 

Էս ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո հասկանում ես, թե ինչքան թանկ բան է քո սեփական կյանքն ու երջանկությունը ու ինչքան հեշտ է այն հիմնահատակ կործանելը....  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ինձ բոլոր հերոսների անձնական ողբերգությունները այնքան սարսափելի չթվացին, ինչքան Սառա Գոլդֆարբինը.... Էլեն Բըրստինի դերասանական խաղը *սահմռկեցուցիչ* է, ամեն անգամ երբ էն պահն է գալիս, երբ Սառա Գոլդֆարբը որդուն պատմում է, թե ինչքան միայնակ է ինքը աշխարհում, աչքերս անկախ ինձանից արցունքակալվում են....  Մեկ էլ ֆիլմի վերջը, երբ բոլոր հերոսները սաղմի դիրքով են պառկում...... 
> 
> Էս ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո հասկանում ես, թե ինչքան թանկ բան է քո սեփական կյանքն ու երջանկությունը ու ինչքան հեշտ է այն հիմնահատակ կործանելը....


Սառնարանը ինչի՞ հիշացրիր...  :Shok:  :Sad: : Հազիվ էի մոռացել... Բա դու խիղճ ունե՞ս: Այ էդ սառնարանից իսկականից վեր եմ թռել: Ահավոր էին մորը ցույց տվող դրվագները... Ահավոր:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ու այստեղ գովազդնա ներխուժում   :Tease:

----------


## Cannibal

> բա մարդուն կենդանի թաղելը...


ես չեմ տեսել.ես ել եմ ուզում  :Cray: 

շոու ուդժռոդովն ել ա լավը.բայց միքիչ լյոգշ ա.մենակ վերջն ա լավը …Դ

----------


## Վարպետ

Իմ տեսածներից, որն ինձ վրա լուրջ տպավորություն ա գործել, եղել ա "Հեռախոսազանգը", բայց ճապոնական արտադրության: Իրոք ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ էր:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ տեսածներից, որն ինձ վրա լուրջ տպավորություն ա գործել, եղել ա "Հեռախոսազանգը", բայց ճապոնական արտադրության: Իրոք ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ էր:


Համախոհ գտա, ես էլ էի դա գրել... Իրոք սարսափելի ֆիլմ է։

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ տեսածներից, որն ինձ վրա լուրջ տպավորություն ա գործել, եղել ա "Հեռախոսազանգը", բայց ճապոնական արտադրության: Իրոք ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ էր:


Չգիտեմ, ինձ ամերիկյանն ավելիյա դուր գալիս  :Jpit: 
Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, էս պահին չեմ կարողանում հիշել ճապոնականը...  :Jpit:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Համախոհ գտա, ես էլ էի դա գրել... Իրոք սարսափելի ֆիլմ է։


Ասեմ ավելին: Այնքան սարսափելի չէր բուն ֆիլմը, որքան տեսաերիզի վրա պատկերված կադրերը: Մի ամբողջ գիշեր աջքիս առաջ էին: Ասա, Ռիփ?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ասեմ ավելին: Այնքան սարսափելի չէր բուն ֆիլմը, որքան տեսաերիզի վրա պատկերված կադրերը: Մի ամբողջ գիշեր աջքիս առաջ էին: Ասա, Ռիփ?


Լավ ասինք սարսափելի, բայց էտ աստիճան?  :Shok: 
Հենց հիմա դնում եմ մի հատ էլ նայեմ. ուզում եք կպատմեմ ինչա լինում

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չգիտեմ, ինձ ամերիկյանն ավելիյա դուր գալիս 
> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, էս պահին չեմ կարողանում հիշել ճապոնականը...


Որ նայես` համեմատելու բան չի: Ճապոնականը ոնց որ սիրողական կամեռայով նկարած լինի, ինչը իրականությանն ավելի մոտի տպավորություն ա թողնում:
Ի դեպ, մեկն էլ հիշեցի: Հարավկորեական արտադրության մի ֆիլմ, "Թավջութակը" անունով... Ռեժիսորին չեմ հիշում:

----------


## ivy

> Ասեմ ավելին: Այնքան սարսափելի չէր բուն ֆիլմը, որքան տեսաերիզի վրա պատկերված կադրերը: Մի ամբողջ գիշեր աջքիս առաջ էին: Ասա, Ռիփ?


Հա... Ինձ վրա հոլիվուդյանն էլ է շատ ազդել, ու հենց տեսաերիզի կադրերը։ Բայց դե ճապոնականը ավելի խորը սարսափ ունի մեջը, լրիվ մտնում է հոգեկանիդ մեջ... Որևէ ֆիլմի արյան տեսանները երբեք տենց չեն կարող ազդել, ոնց որ էդ ֆիլմի տեսաերիզի անբացատրելի մի քանի կադրը։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ ինձ հետ էլ մի բան կլինի դա տեսնելուց հետո... Բռռռ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ ճապոնական կամ ճապոնական արմատներ ունեցող (ռիմեյկ) ֆիլմերն արդեն սկսել են զզվեցնել: Բոլորը հիմնականում իրար շատ նման կինոներ են՝ մի քանի պարտադիր ատրիբուտներով. [փոքրիկ, սատկած աղջիկ], [շատ վախենալու իր (տեսաժապավեն, հեռախոս, տուն)], [սահմռկեցուցիչ գաղտնիք անցյալից (ջրհոր, բռնաբարություն, վիրահատություն, դժբախտ պատահար)], [դատարկ տուն]: «The Ring», «The Grudge», «The Eye», «One Missed Call»... Շատ են: Անձամբ ես արդեն հոգնել եմ ճապոնական «քաղաքային լեգենդներից»: Միստիկան, ֆատումն ու «անխուսափելի մահվան» գաղափարը էլ չեն վախեցնում: Ինչպես և փոքրիկ ու շատ սատկած աղջիկը:

----------


## VisTolog

Disc-իս վրա հեսա կարդամ, թե բացի էտ զվանոկից էլ ինչ կա. կարողա տեսած լինեք  :Pardon: 
Պռոպուշեննիյ զվանոկ. էտ էլ ա շատ սարսափելի. 1,2
Տյոմնիե վոդի- չեմ սիրում...
Բելոե սիյանիե 1,2
ՈՒ պռոկլյատիե-ն

----------


## Cannibal

հատուկ նրանց համար ովքեր լավ նեռվեր ունեն առաջարկում եմ նայել ՄԳԼԱ կինոն.ետ իիինչ կինո յեր…պատմելու բան չի.ավելի լավ ա նայեք.պռոստո ոչ թե վախենալու ա այլ նեռվերի դեղ ա…իմ կարծիքով որոշները կինոյի կեսից կանջատեն.
եթե  նայեք կոմմենտ կտաք...

----------


## VisTolog

Ադսկիյ Լիֆտ.Ավելի շատ հոգեկանի վրայա ազդում. չէի ասի թե ուժասԾիկա

----------


## T!gran

մի 2 տարի առաջ Վան Հելսինգ -ն եմ նայել , բավականին սարսափելի տեսարաններ կար

----------


## VisTolog

Երեկվանից Վոստավշիե իզ Ադա 1-8-ն եմ նայում. դրա մի սերիան վախտին տեսել էի, էտքան էլ լավը չէր, բայց հիմա որ հերթականությամբ նայում եմ, օյյյյ, ինչ օրգան գիտեք, էտ կինոյում կտենաք  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երեկվանից Վոստավշիե իզ Ադա 1-8-ն եմ նայում. դրա մի սերիան վախտին տեսել էի, էտքան էլ լավը չէր, բայց հիմա որ հերթականությամբ նայում եմ, օյյյյ, ինչ օրգան գիտեք, էտ կինոյում կտենաք


Քոնն են, թե վարձույթից ես վերցրել? Ուզում ե~մ :Blink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Քոնն են, թե վարձույթից ես վերցրել? Ուզում ե~մ


Ահա, վարձույթից. հետն էլ Օմեն 1-4-նա  :Tongue:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ահա, վարձույթից. հետն էլ Օմեն 1-4-նա


Օմեն 4 մի ասա էլի... Օմենը 1-3 ա: 4-ը Օմեն կոչվելու իրավունք չունի... Ուրմեն էսօր ես էլ կմտնեմ վարձույթ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Օմեն 4 մի ասա էլի... Օմենը 1-3 ա: 4-ը Օմեն կոչվելու իրավունք չունի... Ուրմեն էսօր ես էլ կմտնեմ վարձույթ:


Խի՞  :Huh:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Խի՞


Որ դիսկ վերցնեմ :Jpit: 
Լուրջ` ինքը պետք է 3-ով վերջանար, որովհետև: Բիզնեսմենի խրենովի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Որ դիսկ վերցնեմ
> Լուրջ` ինքը պետք է 3-ով վերջանար, որովհետև: Բիզնեսմենի խրենովի:


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես Օմենը մենակ երեք սերիան եմ նայել իմ բերած դիսկից. Հետո անցել եմ Դժողքին.  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Արդեն 7-րդ-ին-եմ-հասել.

----------

